# Not hedgie related...



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

But sad none the less.

On Tuesday, my husband and I had to put our male German shepherd to sleep and my heart is broken. He would have been 9 next week, but he got to where his back legs were paralyzed and he couldn't walk. I miss my baby boy. My female is lost without him, she doesn't know how to act or what to do. He's been her world since she was 6 weeks old, and she's almost 5.

Father of 20 beautiful puppies, a loving pet, a wonderful friend and protector, Ty is sorely missed in our home.

Rest in peace, baby boy. Mommy and daddy love you very much.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

aw I'm sorry for your loss
-hugs-


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was clearly very well-loved and will be missed greatly. Rest in Peace Ty.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  The video was beautiful, he was a gorgeous boy. RIP Ty, and *HUGS* to you, your husband, and your female pup.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was beautiful. 

Hugs


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss-  
Stay strong`

*hugs and condolences*

Drew & Pazu


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Those special dogs that we have the honor to love & care for really carve out a place in our hearts, don't they? Its been almost 2 years since I had to put down my other half (a springer/spaniel mutt named Annie) and I still think about her every day. It's so hard losing our furry friends. Hang in there... <3


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Our family lost our dog, Annie, this past spring and it's still hard. The video was lovely.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss  Such a beautiful dog and so obviously loved.


----------

